# Transportation



## fredbear44 (Nov 30, 2017)

What is everyone using for transportation on the ice, other than walking? I'm looking into gettin a 4x4 quad to use for ice fishing, hunting, a little trail riding and even some plowing - I want to hear some personal reviews and recommendations of quads rather than what you hear/ read from a dealership.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Ultimate ice machine? Willcraft.

Next best thing? 2 up fan cooled studded with reverse.

What do I use? A 300 dollar beater. 1 cylinder 185 cc . 7 inch lowrance gps and a 27 inch light bar. Electric start fan cooled. Homemade auger rack/ shanty hitch.

I don't recommend it but she gets the job done









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BK231 (Jan 11, 2019)

First time I got to use my new sportsman 570 on the ice was yesterday, and I must say I wasn’t disappointed. I was able to load pretty much 3 people’s worth of gear and 2 people on the quad (including me), and pull my other buddy in a sled (yes I know it’s not recommended). No studs or chains on the tires, and I’d did just fine in light snow covered lake.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I use my Polaris ace 570, I screw short sheet metal screws into my tires at a slight angle, works great! Bought it new in ‘15, it has a little pickup bed & I put a hitch rack on it for ice fishing. Put a plow on it a couple weeks ago, plows great with the rear mount motor. Don’t have many pics,


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

BK231 said:


> First time I got to use my new sportsman 570 on the ice was yesterday, and I must say I wasn’t disappointed. I was able to load pretty much 3 people’s worth of gear and 2 people on the quad (including me), and pull my other buddy in a sled (yes I know it’s not recommended). No studs or chains on the tires, and I’d did just fine in light snow covered lake.
> 
> Although it is not recommended to tow a person it is legal, and you won't get a ticket for it. Riding 2 on your quad set up like that you can get a ticket for it though.


----------



## BK231 (Jan 11, 2019)

Is it only legal with a legitimate “2-up” seat? Thanks for the heads up, I’ll still take my chances on the ice. I appreciate it tho


----------



## Moritahei (Jan 10, 2011)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 480743
> I use my Polaris ace 570, I screw short sheet metal screws into my tires at a slight angle, works great! Bought it new in ‘15, it has a little pickup bed & I put a hitch rack on it for ice fishing. Put a plow on it a couple weeks ago, plows great with the rear mount motor. Don’t have many pics,


I don’t have a picture but I use a 370 ace


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes that is my understanding. Silly rules


BK231 said:


> Is it only legal with a legitimate “2-up” seat? Thanks for the heads up, I’ll still take my chances on the ice. I appreciate it tho


Sent from my Pixel XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

BK231 said:


> First time I got to use my new sportsman 570 on the ice was yesterday, and I must say I wasn’t disappointed. I was able to load pretty much 3 people’s worth of gear and 2 people on the quad (including me), and pull my other buddy in a sled (yes I know it’s not recommended). No studs or chains on the tires, and I’d did just fine in light snow covered lake.
> View attachment 480729
> View attachment 480731
> View attachment 480733


You'll need a little more snow than that before it becomes an issue. 


whitetail&walleye said:


> Ultimate ice machine? Willcraft.
> 
> Next best thing? 2 up fan cooled studded with reverse.
> 
> ...


That setup works great! And that light bar is bright as hell. 


fredbear44 said:


> What is everyone using for transportation on the ice, other than walking? I'm looking into gettin a 4x4 quad to use for ice fishing, hunting, a little trail riding and even some plowing - I want to hear some personal reviews and recommendations of quads rather than what you hear/ read from a dealership.


Alot depends on your needs, for the uses you mentioned sounds like an atv is your best bet. The idea situation would be having both....but I would only use the atv for trails and plowing the driveway lol


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

A quad with a set of tracks. You can take them off when the snow is gone for hunting and trail riding. Put them on for ice fishing and plowing. Floats over snow and all but the absolute worst slush. Stacks snow when plowing like a little bulldozer. 

The only advantages a snowmobile has are top end speed and skipping cracks. My only ice fishing is spearing, so neither of those is a concern of mine. I don't trail ride, so I keep the tracks on year round.









Remember, you wanted this.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Mr. Botek said:


> A quad with a set of tracks. You can take them off when the snow is gone for hunting and trail riding. Put them on for ice fishing and plowing. Floats over snow and all but the absolute worst slush. Stacks snow when plowing like a little bulldozer.
> 
> The only advantages a snowmobile has are top end speed and skipping cracks. My only ice fishing is spearing, so neither of those is a concern of mine. I don't trail ride, so I keep the tracks on year round.
> View attachment 480977
> ...


You're forgetting the price of those tracks will get you a 2up fan cooled sled with electric start and reverse. 
I feel safer on a snowmobile than I do a quad. Definitely not knocking quads as I started off ice fishing with one. One trip in deep snow without tracks on the quad was enough for me to buy a sled. That was probably 10 years ago and I still feel the back pain from trying to get back into shore.


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 2019 Polaris 850 xp touring. It gets my self and another rider to our spot most of the time. Make sure you get good tires. I found last year a challenge if you run into water on ice but if you are on good solid no slush ice, no issues. I also have a flip over shanty I use a tow-bar on. Holds all my gear and I am good to go. With all that said once the ATV is paid off I will be getting a snowmobile. Though I live in Fenton I have land in Cheboygan. The snow up that way can prove challenging in some cases and a snowmobile will work better for ice fishing. I found my self in the same (boat) wanting something that will allow trail riding, hunting, and ice fishing opportunities. No regrets on the ATV. I just think one of each gives me a lot more options. I also have another sled with a box on it. I have pulled 3 adults (including my self) and two kids at one time across a lake to go fishing. Not a lot of snow and good Ice with no problem. (Gear included)


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Have a 2018 polaris sportsman 450, works great for me. Use it around the house, plow, and for ice fishing. Suits my needs and a big improvement from walking.


----------



## Riverrat78 (Mar 1, 2019)

Sportsman 570. No complaints so far


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

1973 evinrude


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> 1973 evinrude
> View attachment 481189


Nice! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> 1973 evinrude
> View attachment 481189


I have a 1970 Johnson wide track. elec start and reverse


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Scout 2 said:


> I have a 1970 Johnson wide track. elec start and reverse


Nice! Yup! Electric start reverse wide track and....a cigarette lighter lol
work horses! And simple! Premix and just make sure your crank seals are good. I love the ole girl, she been water up to the handle bars, towed out, and she still lives! So we picked up another two. Lol we just use for ice fishing


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Nice! Yup! Electric start reverse wide track and....a cigarette lighter lol
> work horses! And simple! Premix and just make sure your crank seals are good. I love the ole girl, she been water up to the handle bars, towed out, and she still lives! So we picked up another two. Lol we just use for ice fishing


Mine came from over by TC and the guy I bought it from dad bought it and used it on the farm for 1 year. He put it away in the spring and passed away during the summer. The reg stickers on it were from 1974. It sat covered in the barn until I bought in about 10 years ago. Seat is like new and I cleaned it up mixed up gas and it started right up and ran good once the smoke cleared out


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Honda Rancher 350










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kneedeep3412 (Feb 17, 2012)

I run a Ski doo Elan 250 that hauls my fat ass and the Otter Cabin no propem I have a Arctic Cat two up 440 Fan cooled e/s w/reverse that I use in deep snow and long trips.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

kneedeep3412 said:


> I run a Ski doo Elan 250 that hauls my fat ass and the Otter Cabin no propem I have a Arctic Cat two up 440 Fan cooled e/s w/reverse that I use in deep snow and long trips.


I use to have an elan and I kick myself every day about selling it. Mine had the twin cyl in it


----------



## kneedeep3412 (Feb 17, 2012)

Scout 2 said:


> I use to have an elan and I kick myself every day about selling it. Mine had the twin cyl in it


back on Erie in 2015 I had it up to 32 mph which is scary if you know what I mean and I'm a old guy,,lol


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently purchased a Honda 4x4, which will be what I use most of the time. I have a 96 Polaris classic two up if the need arises. I really need to trick them out like some of you guys have.

I currently have 4 Elans in various states of disrepair. Is used one of them for years, until the track wore out.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a '04 Honda Rubicon 500 that was Bulletproof. Drowned it out twice in a pond, pulled it out, hit the starter, watched water shoot out the exhaust only to crank right up both times. It could sit for months and 2 revolution from the starter... would fire that puppy up.

Have this street legal Canam SxS now. Had a few mechanical issues but enclosing the cab and adding a heater, sure does make them long drives on Saginaw bay, or from home to the launch on Lk St Clair real nice. 
We like to trail ride also and this high-strung 1000cc 2 cylinder just absolutely rips. Solid rear axle is not forgiving on the grass but going into a corner at 35mph, then mash the skinny pedal down to the floorboards to come out of said corner sideways... is a lot of fun! 

Both have snow plows and are excellent plowing machines.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Captain said:


> Honda Rancher 350
> View attachment 481275
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, Can't beat a Honda!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been at H depot, and for some reason they are selling this min bike ( stout) with big atv type tires, and it ran through my head for ice transportaion I think they are about $700


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

BK231 said:


> Is it only legal with a legitimate “2-up” seat? Thanks for the heads up, I’ll still take my chances on the ice. I appreciate it tho


Technically, it's only legal if the quad was factory built as a two-seater. You can't add a passenger seat and be legal since it was not originally designed to carry two people. You can pull people in a sled behind you no problem, or cram as many people as you can fit on to any snowmobile, but two on a quad isn't legal... Dumb, but it's the way the law is written. In reality though, it all depends on the CO and the day. Last year on Higgins, we were checked every single day we were out and were riding two up on a quad with no rear seat. The CO wasn't concerned with it because we were riding responsibly and only using the quad to tow our shanty around. I'm sure if we had been ripping around doing donuts, it would have been a different story.


----------



## BK231 (Jan 11, 2019)

seymore13 said:


> Technically, it's only legal if the quad was factory built as a two-seater. You can't add a passenger seat and be legal since it was not originally designed to carry two people. You can pull people in a sled behind you no problem, or cram as many people as you can fit on to any snowmobile, but two on a quad isn't legal... Dumb, but it's the way the law is written. In reality though, it all depends on the CO and the day. Last year on Higgins, we were checked every single day we were out and were riding two up on a quad with no rear seat. The CO wasn't concerned with it because we were riding responsibly and only using the quad to tow our shanty around. I'm sure if we had been ripping around doing donuts, it would have been a different story.


I appreciate the heads up, I feel like you said, if you’re being responsible they won’t bust you for it. I’ll take my chances


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

BK231 said:


> I appreciate the heads up, I feel like you said, if you’re being responsible they won’t bust you for it. I’ll take my chances


Exactly. There's a chance you could get a ticket, but it's a chance we've been willing to take and haven't ever had a problem. I hear people who fish Saginaw Bay say the CO's there won't make an exception, but everywhere we've been, it's been a non-issue. This year we're using our P500 for ice travel. That will be nice. Two seats, windshield and a roof, plus a rack in the rear for gear. We'd usually tow a small sled behind our shanty that we could quickly and easily get into to drill holes and check out a spot before setting up the shanty. All that will fit in the back of the Pioneer now which will simplify things.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Martian said:


> I have been at H depot, and for some reason they are selling this min bike ( stout) with big atv type tires, and it ran through my head for ice transportaion I think they are about $700


I would be worried bout keeping it up right on glare ice. Neighbor had one don't remember the brand but his was great on packed snow but lacked HP on any more than a couple inches of snow. One guy I use to know had a snow scoot and that was the berries, It had wheels in the summer and a track for the winter


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Scout 2 said:


> I would be worried bout keeping it up right on glare ice. Neighbor had one don't remember the brand but his was great on packed snow but lacked HP on any more than a couple inches of snow. One guy I use to know had a snow scoot and that was the berries, It had wheels in the summer and a track for the winter


I used my pedal bike to haul my otter cottage fully loaded on glare ice 1 time. The 1st quarter mile was interesting.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

whitetail&walleye said:


> I used my pedal bike to haul my otter cottage fully loaded on glare ice 1 time. The 1st quarter mile was interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I was told by a guy I know has anelectric bike and he said that it slides sideways as well as it goes upright


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

whitetail&walleye said:


> I used my pedal bike to haul my otter cottage fully loaded on glare ice 1 time. The 1st quarter mile was interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I wouldve paid to see this....LOL


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I was on Higgins smelt fishing several years ago and a guy came out there with a JD lawn tractor pulling a couple of shanties with a couple of guys on them. All was good as long as he was in the snow but when he it the open ice it looked like a snake. The guys jumped off and that just made it worse. Next day he ws out again with tire chains on it with no problem


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

seymore13 said:


> Technically, it's only legal if the quad was factory built as a two-seater. You can't add a passenger seat and be legal since it was not originally designed to carry two people. You can pull people in a sled behind you no problem, or cram as many people as you can fit on to any snowmobile, but two on a quad isn't legal... Dumb, but it's the way the law is written. *In reality though, it all depends on the CO and the day.* Last year on Higgins, we were checked every single day we were out and were riding two up on a quad with no rear seat. The CO wasn't concerned with it because we were riding responsibly and only using the quad to tow our shanty around. I'm sure if we had been ripping around doing donuts, it would have been a different story.


That is funny about the sled part, we've had to do it all the time and man... was it a rough ride for the guys back there LOL

What you said in bold has been our experience when I still had my quad. Got stopped in the middle of no where on a small lake up north around 2005 riding double with no helmets. The CO was cool about it but warned us some of his fellow officers not so much.

To the OP, If you looking to get something with 4 wheels and take passengers, get a SxS.
Not to mention all our gear will fit in the back, no towing sleds.
However if I'm not driving it to the launch, I have to trailer it instead of it fitting in the back of the pick up like a quad. That was convenient so if you are mostly going by yourself, quad may be the way to go.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Scout 2 said:


> I would be worried bout keeping it up right on glare ice. Neighbor had one don't remember the brand but his was great on packed snow but lacked HP on any more than a couple inches of snow. One guy I use to know had a snow scoot and that was the berries, It had wheels in the summer and a track for the winter


Saw two guys last year on Higgins hauling their gear with an old dirtbike. Saw them when they left the launch and they were all over the place falling left and right. Also saw them a few hours later and they seemed to have gotten the hang of it and were doing pretty well.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_Hunting said:


> I wouldve paid to see this....LOL


Lol once I found a good gear and my balance it was smooth sailing.

Anything to watch that mark fly up and feel that hit!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Lol once I found a good gear and my balance it was smooth sailing.
> 
> Anything to watch that mark fly up and feel that hit!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Tow bar hooked to your belt loop? Lol


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Carabiner on the frame by the tire. Took the tow bar off and used a rope...a long rope lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

